# Easy organization



## Csharron (Apr 2, 2017)

I bought a socket organizer, works perfect for keeping sections separate and together.  might be common trick for others, but just figured it out for my work flow.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 2, 2017)

Good idea. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## LouCee (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice idea. Inexpensive too!


----------

